# lawn and garden



## jos2415 (Jul 22, 2011)

Also have 12hp 38" Ranch King. Bolens was gave to me got it running but belt wont stay on deck. Also looking for other attactment snow blower or blade and tiller


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like its missing its belt retainers - usually theres two up by the motor pulley and at least one per side on the deck- you can substitute long bolts for the missing retainers - just make sure only the bottom is threaded- not the middle.


----------

